# Shipable smoked products



## unionguynw (Dec 3, 2012)

Looking for some ideas on smoked products that I can safely ship to friends and family via priority mail. I do have a vacuum sealer. Nuts will be a given, but any ideas on the following items or others that I have not thought about?

1. Jerky- ok if cure is used and it's vacuum sealed?

2. Cheese- would cheddar or pepper jack be ok if smoked and vacuum sealed?

3. Summer Sausage?

4. Snack Sticks?

5. Hot smoked salmon with cure added?

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 4, 2012)

I've shipped Jerky, Summer Sausage and Snack Sticks! All vacuum sealed and sent priority from CO to OH, but I try to time them so they don't sit over the weekend at the postal service. All have arrived in perfect shape!


----------



## sound1 (Dec 4, 2012)

I brought back extra extra sharp cheddar from WI to AZ in the saddle bags and in Sept. with no problems. With the stops and side trips in WY and CO it was a five day run..


----------



## smoking b (Dec 4, 2012)

Sound1 said:


> I brought back extra extra sharp cheddar from WI to AZ in the saddle bags and in Sept. with no problems. With the stops and side trips in WY and CO it was a five day run..


Sounds like fun


----------

